# Something is BEEPING



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It's almost 4:00 AM, and I've been up an hour, trying to find what is beeping in the living room. I've changed batteries in everything, checked the cell phone, computer, etc. 

This is very frustrating.:grump:


----------



## Jenni979 (Jan 27, 2010)

Sorry!!! I am up for a 3 AM feeding... Just laid the baby down & am waiting for her to snuggle in...

Is it a non-stop beeping or more of an "every 3-4 minutes" kinda beep? I've only had that happen 1 time, and it was the fire/carbon monoxide detector. They are all wired together, so if the back-up battery in 1 is going dead, they ALL take turns beeping. So, even after I changed the batteries in the bedroom, the hall & the living area they were still beeping. It took me 3+ hours to find the one that needed changing. Ah, nothing like being on a rampage at 3 AM, dragging a chair around, changing batteries.

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

Cordless phone needing a recharge? Smoke alarm battery?
a toy stuck under a couch?


----------



## JanS (Jul 28, 2002)

Smoke alarm battery in the attic or basement? I've had the attic one go off and it was difficult to track down where it was coming from.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

7:15 AM It beeps about every 15 seconds

I did give up and go back to sleep for a while. After I get back in from milking the goats, I'll get back on the hunt for the source of the noise.

I'm starting to wonder about the attic or under the sofa. Part of the problem is that this isn't my house! It's my friend's, and he's elderly and partly disabled. He's still sleeping.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Shygal said:


> a toy stuck under a couch?


Shygal, I had no idea you'd been to my house!! Had this exact problem get us one night......I miss those days. Now, we step on Lego's in the dark :shocked:!


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

Check for the door bell too. I had a push button stuck once and it drove me crazy till I found it. Mine even messed with the tv. Good luck finding it. Sam
PS Let us know what it was plz.


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

I would bet that it is a low battery on a cell phone or laptop. Another option is an alarm on the septic, well, furnace, or reserve tank.


----------



## Ozarkquilter46 (Jun 5, 2002)

my cordless phone to the house beeps like that if it gets unpluged and has a low charge. I never know it gets unplugged till that happens. Sometimes the sofa pushes up on the plug and knocks it out of the socket.


----------



## Peace n Quiet (Jun 16, 2003)

Several years ago, something was beeping about every 20 minutes or so in my house. It went on for 2 WEEKS!!!! I checked everything... smoke alarms, phones, appliances, toys, EVERYTHING. 

I drove me CRAZY!!

Finally, I found the culprit. DH's chainsaw. It was on our enclosed porch which was open to the house as it was summertime and I wanted the air flow. We never figured out why/how a chainsaw beeped, but it surely did. 

Good luck finding the source.


----------



## TheMartianChick (May 26, 2009)

My freezer alarm was beeping one day and I had a heck of a time figuring it out. I had forgotten that I even owned one!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

your elderly friend isn't on an oxygen machine, is he? If so, make sure you check that!


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> 7:15 AM It beeps about every 15 seconds


Smoke alarm battery going flat. That "baby bird chirping" drove me nuts for weeks. That's why you just automatically change the smoke alarm batteries twice a year, when you change the clocks (Daylight Saving Time). The batteries won't quite last the full year, but you can change them into the battery back-up for your alarm-clock-radio, or some remote control which isn't life-critical like the smoke alarms are.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

That was the first thing I checked. I've removed both smoke alarms, changed batteries. Unplugged stuff.

It's definitely in *this* room.


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

This is when I cherish being hearing impaired....it may drive someone else in the house nuts, but that's their problem!!


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

Is there a pc contected to a ups anywhere. UPS will beep if there has been a power fluctuation. Also check the Microwave to make sure there is no time remaining, might need to be canceled.


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

Alice, another option to diagnose the problem. Try turning off the power breakers one at a time to the power outlets. This can help narrow down the area if it is something that is plugged in.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Doing the happy dance!:lock1: I found it.:clap:

I had cleaned a closet looking for something in there BEEP, changed all the batteries in everything BEEP, turned everything off BEEP, rebooted everything BEEP, and stood in different areas of the room trying to figure out where it was. BEEP Had it narrowed down, finally, to one general area of the living room. BEEP

It seemed to be echoing and coming from different spots. BEEP

I stood on a chair and it seemed to be coming from below.BEEP

I stood next to the china cabinet, and it seemed to be coming from above, but there isn't anything on top or behind the china cabinet. BEEP

I knelt down in a yoga 'child's pose' to get very near the floor. BEEP! THERE <--- to my left, INSIDE the china cabinet. In one corner of the lower part of the china cabinet, behind one of the cabinet-like doors, was the culprit.:grumble: BEEP!

It's an old Carbon Monoxide detector, dating back to when my friend heated his home with wood. Sigh. BEEP! Pulled the batteries. 

Blessed silence.:baby04:

It *was* echoing inside the whole body of the china cabinet, and throwing its voice.

I need a nap now.


----------



## Jan Doling (May 21, 2004)

Aha! The old ventriloquist china cabinet trick:bouncy:


----------



## Denise K. (May 10, 2002)

A few days ago hubby did the same thing looking for a "beep" only out side..............the tent trailer was folded up and put away but we didn't pull the Carbon monoxide detector battery before we closed it up!!

Being outside would hear it but then trying to figure out where it is coming from was harder. Well found and fixed it!


----------



## ronbre (Apr 26, 2009)

amen, those kinds of beeps are always detectors of some type..


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

Glad you found it.

DH and I stayed at a cabin, and there was a smoke alarm right above the bed. the darned thing did the low battery beep just as we were having a good cuddle, scared the living daylights out of me and ruined the moment  LOL


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

We have a mockingbird or some other bird that has learned to mimic a phone ringing sound. Thank goodness for the white noise of the AC in the summer.


----------



## Jerngen (May 22, 2006)

Jan Doling said:


> This is when I cherish being hearing impaired....it may drive someone else in the house nuts, but that's their problem!!


LOL!!! You and me both!!  



Alice, glad you found the culprit!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

LOL! Alice that is so funny. I'm glad you finally found it. I can just picture you looking for it


----------



## dezingg (Feb 25, 2010)

Our Little Farm said:


> Glad you found it.
> 
> DH and I stayed at a cabin, and there was a smoke alarm right above the bed. the darned thing did the low battery beep just as we were having a good cuddle, scared the living daylights out of me and ruined the moment  LOL


Must of had a heat detector in it!


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

There was a Security system in our house when we bought it, we have never had it monitored but it is vocal in letting us know when a door is opened "Back Door", "Garage Door" etc so its kind of neat and I like having it, but once a month about 5AM it starts beeping for some unknown reason and I have to hit the off button on the control pad.
Once we decided to pull the plug on it to deactivate it, well that was fine til the battery got low then it started beeping like mad -- Guess I'll have to take a baseball bat to it if we ever do decide to get rid of it. for now I'll live with the once a month wakeup call -- wasn;t so bad when I was on the early shift, but since I canged hours at work, I'm no longer up that early.


----------



## bugstabber (May 12, 2002)

Glad you found it, I was thinking smoke alarm.

Too much light when I'm sleeping bothers me. I was in a motel and woke up to a blinking green light coming from behind the credenza that the tv was sitting on. Evenually I pulled out this piece of furniture so I could look behind it. There was a box which had to do with the cable tv with a blinky LED. Funny thing was, it wasn't on when I went to sleep. I think I covered it with some paper or something.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Blood glucose monitors often have alarms to remind you to check your blood.


----------



## fransean (Dec 21, 2002)

Thanks for the update...............I am sure I am not the only one who kept thinking of what it could be, now my brain can rest


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

lol
This makes me think of my kids' toy box when they were really little and everything they owned made noise. 
And most things started making _strange_ noises when the batteries were dying. 

"bloooooop. Bloooooop" every hour or two and who knows which toy it might be!


----------



## Jenn (Nov 9, 2004)

Harry Chickpea said:


> We have a mockingbird or some other bird that has learned to mimic a phone ringing sound. Thank goodness for the white noise of the AC in the summer.


I swear this is true! WHen I was having a find the smoke alarm (and why do they always start at 3 am? They should have a 'start at 5 pm' timer) session when the windows were open I heard an echo and realised it was the mocking bird.

Also one started copying my beep beep of locking/unlocking my car, and I thought three times that week I had locked or unlocked the car from a distance because of that dratted bird. Think they were planning to steal or rob my car?

Now I can understand why to kill a mockingbird...


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The mockingbird in my childhood neighborhood learned to mimic the sound of the mailman's brakes on his jeep. Very frustrating when you are waiting for the mail.


----------

